# Engine code p0442 and so on...



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

Recently my check engine light came on, I went to Autozone to have them read it for me, looks like it's a p0442 engine code. I replaced my gas cap hoping it wasn't anything more than that but have had no luck. Engine light still there...not to mention my car is running a bit more sluggish. When I am at a a stand still and jam on the accelerator the car bogs down and goes...slow...no tire spin, and when on the highway at 60mph and I jam on the accelerator, the transmission downshifts but the the power isn't there like it used to be...has anyone experienced this..??

One more thing, when I driver with my windows down and stab on the accelerator the motor kind of makes a whistling noise when I first accelerate hard, or maybe a half whistle/metal rattle, like something is loose...not sure...I've told my local BMW dealer about it but they are complete morons or maybe they are lazy and don't give a F, probably both, needless to say I am tired of bringing my 7 into those snobs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

James A.


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

You can find your code in this link --> http://www.americauto.ru/content.files/obdcodes.pdf

Probably need to take it to another BMW garage if your current one is not keeping you happy.


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the pdf. A couple more things I failed to mention are that my mpg have steadily decreased from about 20.2 to 18.8 in the last 5 - 6 months. 

Also, when I got in it this morning and turned the car on, it displayed the message "EEPROM-Ki" in the gauge cluster where it usually says "Fasten Seat Belts", "Lights On", etc. What does this mean..?

Thanks.

James A.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

The EEPROM is electrically/electronically eraseable program read only memory, and usually when it appears, the dealer replaces the cluster if the car is under warranty. Have no idea what the 'ki' stands for and neither does anyone else, apparently. Probably an abbreviated German word which does not appear in its full form due to space restrictions.

P0442: Evaporative emission control system, small leak detected.

jake


----------

